# Lost Paddle Numbers



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

Lost an AT paddle on the Numbers of the Ark Sunday June 19th. It is an AT bent shaft black paddle- unfortunately no name or number on it yet. Thanks in advance if you find it or have any info.
Tina


----------

